# CBK! ALL THE WAY!!



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 14, 2022)

Diet- keto- carnivore 
Macros c2550,p200,f198,c less than 30g
Health markers. Tracking daily. Been averaging . 
Bp 111/74
Fasting glu 82 
Bw 198# (193-203) bouncing. 
You guess bf Pleass lol. My guess 15%
GOALS: be 10% bf by. 6/1/22 for vacation and photos.
- earn six pack and keep it! For as long as humanly possible.
- be overall better year after year, focusing on longevity. 
- for once in my life look as good as SNAKE LOL

Training myself to keep a more stricter life schedule. So I will do my best to keep this up to date. More pics soon.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 15, 2022)

Back and abs today
Pull ups super set with decline weighted abs. 6sets of 6 on pull up and abs was 10 or more if I could. 
Dead’s 5-10 reps light. Super set with side lifts with plate. 5-15 reps of that. 
Lat pull down on cable and straight bar. 5-15
Db rows 3-6 heavy. 

Keeping the weights light right now. 
When I’m feeling it I’m going to push it. I always go hard!!!


----------



## wallyd (Apr 15, 2022)

Good luck teaching your goals!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 15, 2022)

Good to see you back man! Jesus christ traps are looking sick. You're looking good though man, I remember when you first came on here, great progress. I'm jealous!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2022)

Lol I would  be so content looking like that. Swole fucker


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 15, 2022)

BW 200
BP 116/76
HR 80
Glu 74
Hit arms today.
Close grip bench 6sets 10,5,6,6,5,5
Behind head DB press 4 sets 6,6,6,5
Pronated EZ curl 4x15. Superset
Rope pull downs 4x15
Pump was crazy awesome! Definitely see new veins every couple days. 

Just had first meal. That was all fasted. And pre workout drink haha. 
6 lg eggs
1/4c cheddar 
3 bratwurst 
1 1/2 tbs butter 
I love this diet. Never hungry and still cutting fat. 
Now for an hour walk with the pup! Have a great day. KILL IT!


----------



## Sven Northman (Apr 15, 2022)

Solid physique man. Keep killin it.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 16, 2022)

My 8yr old decided it was time to party at 3am. So didn’t run my number like normal. 

Leg day. 
15mins on stair machine. First time for me. Was super awesome. Got like 63 floors climbed. 
Seated leg curl 5x15
Abductors 4x20 superset 
Adductors 4x20
Squat 5x10
Seated calf raises 4x20
Hack squats 3x10

Totally gassed! Best leg day in a while!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 18, 2022)

Bw 200#
Bp120/75
Hr81
Glu77
Push day
Bench 4x15
Incline 4x15
Cable flys 4x15
Military press 4x15
M delt raises 4x15
Front raises 4x15
Close grip bench 4x15
Tri db press 4x15
Bw dips 4x10
Feel super good. Diet had been on point for a few months now. Training is getting more consistent every week. Seeing weekly improvements. Will try and do some pics this weekend. So I can get some feed back.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 20, 2022)

Bw203
Bp116/64
Hr83
Glu102(BUSTED) I told my wife leave the kids Easter candy at grannies. Zombie ate a few handfuls of trash in the middle of the night. 
Pull day
Bb row4x15
Dead’s 4x15
Bb shrugs 4x15
Reverse fly 4x15
Pron ez curl 4x15
Alt hammer db curls 4x15
I will post numbers. When I work up to some respectable ones haha. 
For now it’s strict form and baby weights. Maximum effort, and for once in my life some real discipline and consistency.   

Starting to watch some of the other brothers logs. It’s very inspiring, and motivating as hell. I will do my best to contribute to the group by going hard as HELL!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 20, 2022)

Bw205
Bp 121/72
Hr76
Glu93 still high. We had dr appointments all morning and went out for lunch. Did pretty good for a cheat meal. 
LEGS
Bb squat 4x15
Leg extensions 4x15
RDL 4x15
Laying leg curls 4x15
Lunges SS hanging leg curls. 
4x10.                        4x15
Went for an hour fast walk on the track through the woods for cardio. It’s 3.5 mi total. Haven’t been putting it on here but I will start.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 21, 2022)

Bw 205
Bp129/71
Hr90
Glu 102. The candy is finally gone. This time only one zombie eating handful then back to bed. But my youngest at 12:30am thought it was time to party. So he jumped and played next to me in my bed. I did get a couple more hrs. Up at 4am every morning. 
Push day
Bench 4x5
Incline 4x5
Flys 4x5
Military 4x5
Laterals 4x5
Front raises 4x5
Close grip bench 4x5
Behind head db presses 4x5
Dips Bw deep and slow 5,5,5,8 felt way more stable and in control than the first time I did it this week. Haven’t even tried Bw real dips in years. Always machine or assisted. 
After I do numbers in the morning I do full body stretches. 15-20mins total. 30 sec holds on each stretch. 
 Then I do the 21day six pack from athlean x right after. Ed with those last two.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 26, 2022)

Some progress pic. Have to find a better spot. Lighting sucks and the home gym got a long way to go before it’s ready for pics haha. 
4/22/22
Pull day
Bb row 4x5
Dead’s 4x5
Shrugs 4x5
Reverse flys 4x5
Pron ez curl 4x5
Alt hammer curls 4x5

4/23/22 went to Midwest NPC championship. AMAZING!!!
Bw 202
Bp 123/71
Legs
Bb squat 4x5
Leg extension 4x15
RDL 4x5
Leg curls 4x5
Lunges SS with hanging leg curls x4
10.                              15

4/25/22
Bw 203
Bp 120/77
Push day 
Bench,incline,flys,military press,laterals,front raises,close grip bench,db presses, bw dips 
ALL 4x10

4/26/22
Bw 202 
Bp 120/66
Hr 80
Bb rows,dead’s,shrugs,reverse flys,pron ez curl, alt hammer curls 
ALL 4x10

Better pics next week haha


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 26, 2022)

Still getting used to the functions again


----------



## thighsnotquads (Apr 26, 2022)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> View attachment 21161
> 
> Still getting used to the functions again


Lol @ that triangle of butt sweat.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 26, 2022)

We go hard!!! Lol right after lifting just strip it and pose down.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 30, 2022)

4/26
Bw 202
Bp120/66
Hr80
Bb row 4x10
Dead’s 4x10
Shrugs 4x10
Reverse flys 4x10
Pron ez curl 4x10
Alt hammer curls 4x10

4/27
Bw 204 
Bp120/66
Bb squat 4x10
Leg ext 4x10
 Felt super shitty. I’ve been slipping on my diet for sure. Didn’t think I could lift at all. So calling this a win!

4/28
Bw 207
Bp130/71
Bench 4x10
Incline bench 4x10
Flys 4x10
Military press 4x10
Laterals 4x10
Front raises 4x10
Close grip bench 4x10
Db ohpress 4x10
Dips Bw 4x10
The numbers don’t lie. Made bad decisions with food and suffer. Not even recording until next week. Got to get back on track. 

4/29
Bb row 4x10
Dead’s 4x10
Shrugs 4x10
R. Flys 4x10
Pron ez curl 4x10
Alt hammer curls 4x10
Staying consistent with my training. I’m not happy if I don’t. So I never miss. Maybe had a small tear in my calf or a massive cramp in my sleep. Been walking 50-60mins 6 days a week. Missed the last three from the pain. Should be fine by tomorrow. Back on track diet, cardio, training harder than last time


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (May 4, 2022)

4/30
Bb squat,leg extension, rdl, leg curls all 4x10
Lunges SS hanging butt kicks 
10.                            15.

5/2/22
Bench,incline bench, flys, military press, laterals, front raises, close grip bench, db press, all 4x15
Did 6 dips and elbow was feeling super weird and my arms felt like they might pop so called it quits on that. 

5/3/22
Be 205#
Bb row, dead’s,shrugs, reverse fly, pron ez curl, alt hammer curls all 4x15

5/4/22 glu94am
Bw205
Bb squat, leg extension, RDL, leg curls,
Lunges SS hanging butt kicks. 
10.                           15. 
Things been a little crazy round here. My sons is a type 1 diabetic and his mom doesn’t manage it at all. His A1c is like 7.9 crazy high. To be fair that down from 10.5 when I blew a frickin gasket!  He’s been working on it I hope he’s only here on weekends. I wasn’t thinking and we had a lot of fat to eat and boom he goes into diabetic keto acidosis. Didn’t have to go to ER but pretty sucky weekend. My mom got terrible news emergency back surgery in a couple days and another one 6wks later. Shes disabled and I’m her main caretaker. 
 Then all my sinks started leaking after 10yrs well that’s no big deal. Just another honey do list item. 
  My wife is pregnant woot woot. First check was a little weird baby size doesn’t match period day. But her cycles are crazy so tomorrow if it’s on track we’re good if it’s small baby is almost certainly miscarriage. Cool thing is I was nothing but awesome diet and her too when she got pregnant. I jumped on shortly after. We didn’t know either. Crazy how that works out.  So yeah lots of stuff going on distracting me from logging daily. 
I’m great. Up at 3:30am everyday to do all my training and it’s going great. Finally got rid of the junk food after a week bender. 
Do to pregnancy we are switching over to a more paleo diet with berries and some more whole food unprocessed carbs and it’s going well energy is good. But if I eat trash I feel like trash instantly. Sticking to the good stuff and not missing anything on my training. If I do my best I’ll be my best and that’s what’s best for everyone in my life. Keep killing brothers and sistas.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 4, 2022)

Damn, brother.  You have a lot going on all at once.  

That push day on 5/2 looks pretty killer.  Good shit homie.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (May 5, 2022)

5/5
Bw 206#
Bench, incline bench,flys,military press,laterals,close grip bench, db press all 4x5 
Dips bw 4x5 
Super strong. Everything up 10# and 5# on the smaller groups. If I keep this trend up next A wk I should be military pressing plates baby! Shoulders are really getting vascular and splitting like crazy. Super happy with this program so far.


----------

